# Trial of AB Lyme Doctor in New York



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

This isn't getting the media coverage it deserves.Dr.Joseph Burrascano returns to the hearing being conducted by an arm of New York State Department of Health.Dr.Burrascano promotes long term antibiotic treatment for Lyme disease. The trial is now on going.For more info about the case and trial.... http://www.indyeastend.com/news/04040104.htm


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Hey Nick,Im following this trial. Lymenet keeps me updated also.The prosocution has rested now it is his turn for the defense.This Dr, was on the today show about a month ago.They have grabbed PTS. records without their permission or any of them lodging a complaint.There is a group who are ralling to change the laws that allow the state or gov. to grab a pts records for a case without their knowledge or consent.Debbie


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

Debbie;


> quote:Im following this trial. Lymenet keeps me updated also.


You seem to be more in tune with the Lyme organizations than I am. I hate to ask coz I know you're being pulled in all different directions, but since many of us have an interest in long term AB therapy, could you keep adding to this post if you see something that I might miss.ie I guess Ted Koppel and the Nightline crew are covering this case too. Like if you see a Nightline show scheduled, could you let us know.Also, why did you have to see a Neuro doc? I thought you already had the brain scan for the MS. You and everyone I have met on this board are always in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Hey Nik,Funny but i was just thinking of you cause i just got an e-mail of a statement made by Dr. B. I would like to get it to you but i do not know how to cut and paste. If you have an e-mail you trust to give out--send it to me at dlcooleywi###hotmail.comThe neuro appt. was still for the possible CNS Lyme. See my post under neuro for what happened. But at any rate i am back to having to have a spinal and possible IV AX.They cant make up their collective minds!Also---the Lyme case is suppose to be on some news program in 2 weeks and an article in one of the major magazines in 2 weeks also.Hope your well and thanks for all your searching.Debbie


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

Thanx and a tip 'o the hat to Debbie for forwarding Dr.Burrascano's email.View this _not as an endorsement_ of Dr. Burrascano's work (long term antibiotic therapy), but rather as a news worthy event that I'm trying to cover and present to the readership. Your best medical treatment is between you and your doctor, not stuff that comes off the internet. Read and become informed, then discuss with your doctor your best treatment options.(set soapbox off)Here is the email msg in its entirety...----- Original Message ----- From: [Brite] Information & Awareness Products To: Lyme Information Sent: Wednesday, April 18, 2001 11:13 AM Subject: Dr. Burrascano / Media and OPMC hearing update Sent by blind copy mail so that your email address stays private! You will not see your name on this mail but rather Lyme Information. /Brite [[ If you received this more than one time from Lyme Information, would you please let us know. We are trying to update the mail list and address book and do not want to fill your box unnecessarily. It's easy to list a person with their real first name and then again with their nick name. Often, we never realize that they are the same person. We apologize for any inconvenience. Thank you. ]] From Dr. Burrascano: > Hello! > I am still recovering from last week's back to back hearings on April 11 > and 12. It was GRUELING. One's ability to defend himself depends in > large part on having a receptive listener- in this case, I'm not sure > the listeners are hearing what I have to say. As we all know, much in > Lyme is subject to debate, yet the hearing process is one that is set up > to deal with absolutes. I will be a witness for probably two more > hearing dates, then my expert and character witnesses will get to speak > (if the funds don't run out by then). > There is good action on the political front, and I am hopeful that all > that has been done by you and my other supporters will have a favorable > impact, and help all future cases. Only a giant, earthshaking political > event could impact my hearing, as the hearings are supposedly closed to > outside influence. However, a major, 30 minute TV news report is due to > air within the next two weeks (I will not mention which one, out of fear > that it may still be suppressed by our adversaries). Also, a national > and very respected magazine will publish a major story on Lyme and the > OPMC that could be even more helpful. This too is due in two weeks or > so. When I hear firm dates, I will broadcast it to all of you. > My next hearing dates will be the next three Thursdays. In spite of this > dense schedule, I definitely plan to attend the LDF conference this > weekend, and hope to see all of you there. I think we all need to laugh > a lot! > Even though I am burned out on the hearing process, I am absolutely NOT > going to give up this fight for me and Lyme patients everywhere. Strong > conviction, physical strength, plus the deep and sincere support at all > levels I have been receiving from you continue to give me the stamina I > need to prevail. I already am formulating plans for the next step for us > to take when these hearings are finally over. > Stay tuned, stay strong, stay united, and we will win this one. > Best wishes and forever thanks, > Dr. B.....! >


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi Debbie!There was a life line segment on the NBC network news last night about Lyme. Don't know if you saw it.Talked about Lyme and the vaccine "Lymerex?",they did not put a positive spin on the vaccine at all, and focused on a nurse who took it and became much sicker than she already was. A nationwide review of the safety of this vax is now on going.Here's something I don't understand, if Lyme is caused by a bacteria spread by a bug, why would a vaccine be effective on a bacterium?I thought vaccines were anti-virals, ie protection against viruses, not bacteria.Could someone explain this to me?Thanx - NickT


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Hi Nick,Good question and i dont have the answer.I know that the vaccine is a joke and i woulldnt take it in a million years.Yes i saw the nbc segment and i also have the transcript via e-mail.That vaccine is part of the political hype that is keeping Lyme pts. from getting proper treatment. So the news exposure is really good news.I want to go see if i still have the e-mail from the Lymealliance so i can send it to you. It gave a good explaination of all the trouble with this.Have a good day Nick.Debbie


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

Debbie, I asked kmottus (over in the IBS forum)....kmottusSenior Member posted 04-20-2001 04:41 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Lots of vaccines are for bacteriasee http://www.fda.gov/oc/opacom/kids/html/vaccines.htm K.------------------


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

> quote:There is a special on Lyme on Nightline this monday.Unless some current news story pre-empts it.Thought you want to know.debbie


Thanx for the heads up Debbie! I'll be sure to tape it!This would be 05/14/2001 Monday, on the ABC (American Broadcast Television) network. Check your local times for listings.Although you may not have Lyme Disease, it might be an interesting discussion about the effects on antibiotics and there effect on the body for 14 days, or possibly long term use.Any benefits or dangerous treatment?Let's hope that no other news (ie FBI losing 3K documents, then finding them at T-6 days) pre-empts it.[This message has been edited by NickT (edited 05-14-2001).]


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Hey Nik---well the FBI did pre-empt it. :-(They are suppose to show it this month still.Lyme and its treatment is interesting to FM sufferers as there are many with FM that Lyme was the trigger.The whole theory that FM may have a bacterial or viral cause and the use of long term AX is very relevent.Thanks NikDebbie


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

Yeah, FBI. Watched talking heads expressing "righteous indignation", calling for "investigation". Two weeks from now it will all be forgotten.That whole McVeigh thing is so weird. The internet is so full of conspiracy theories on that one, I'm starting to think it's a big mistake to kill him. Ten years from now, someone will want to question that guy, but he'll be dead. Another loose end sewn up. Ack but I'm digressing again.Anyway...there appears to be some sort of "news blackout" going on over the trial of Dr.B.The coverage on Niteline will be a hit or miss deal. Due to breaking news, it seems impossible to schedule news segments for that show.I've signed up for eMail notification of the schedule for daily show programs (on Nightline).Here's the url if you want to receive notification yourself.... http://abcnews.go.com/sections/nightline/D..._subscribe.html Standard registration bs to go thro. No biggy. (Geez it's amazin' how many different things that "Bill Gates" signs up for (g))Later....NickT


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

LOL thanks Nikhey i agree--they should keep Mcviegh on alive for awhile---you no-- that second person just might show up







Debbie


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Nik,Check your e-mail--i am forwarding an update letter from Dr. B.Sounds like some last minute manipulation. I dont know what it is about as i am not one of the ones writing letters.Thought it would interest you.Debbie


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

Debbie, Thanx for forwarding me that eMail.At first it concerned me greatly.Being sent from a "Blind PO Box" disturbed me. eMail sent in this manner cannot be traced back to the sender.If the msg was legit, why would they want to hide behind the anon po box.I searched on what names and phrases were in the letter, and could not turn up anything conclusive.I visited LymeNet hoping for a definitive answer and uncovered this link from Dr.B http://flash.lymenet.org/ubb/Forum3/HTML/001840.html It looks like it is legit.Let's sit tight and see how this thing unfolds.Interesting, gosh you got that right. Sometimes I wonder if my paranoia is well founded, and NOT a result of illness.I can't tell you how many stories I'm following, that really stretch the limits of credibility, but oddly seem to be evolving true.The net can be a real good place to scare the bejesus out of yourself if you're not careful.Anyways...Thanx for keeping me and the readership informed. You are our number one source for the Lyme perspective.Clear Skies! - NickT


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Nik,The user name of "Brite" that you see in the intro. She heads up the Lyme awarness group--she sends out all this stuff Blind copy--i dont really no why.But i have her e-mail and i no she is legit.Your right--some things seem so far fetched but then again when money is the name of the game--anything goes.No one beleived ### could be the monster he was portrayed either.Debbie


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

Well dear readers, Nightline was supposed to air their Lyme Story tonite 06/21/2001.TONIGHT'S SUBJECT: You want a specific treatment for an illness notofficially recognized by the medical establishment but it's hard to find adoctor willing to provide it. How much latitude should doctors have intreating patients to ease their suffering, when the medical establishmentand insurance companies are lined up against them?----It was nearly twenty years ago when I first heard of Lyme disease. Wewere visiting close friends in Westchester County, just north of New YorkCity, not terribly far from Lyme, Connecticut where the disease was firstdiscovered. The wooded neighborhood was overrun with deer, tame andunafraid of the homeowners who were becoming increasingly annoyed at theiruninvited guests. Little did our friends know it wasn't the deer rummagingthrough vegetable gardens they needed to fear, but the tiny deer tick, sosmall most people aren't aware it has burrowed into their skin.By 1984 when my friend was three months pregnant with her first child, shebegan having symptoms of something she didn't understand, including Bell'spalsy, which causes sudden facial drooping. Four years later, during aroutine physical she was tested for Lyme Disease and the results came backpositive. She was put on an IV antibiotic for ten days, developed a rashand stopped. To this day, she's not sure whether she still has some of thesymptoms of Lyme. But she's one of the lucky ones.About a year ago, a Washington, D.C. communications lawyer called toinform me his wife had what he called "chronic Lyme disease" and NIGHTLINEshould do a program. Neither chronic Lyme, nor the treatment -- long-termantibiotics -- are officially recognized by the medical establishment. Indeed, a study published last week in the NEW ENGLAND JOURNAL OF MEDICINEindicated long-term antibiotics did not prove effective in treating Lyme. But tell that to the increasingly vocal Lyme patients who believe theyhave been helped by the few doctors willing to put their medical practiceat risk by treating them with more than 30 days of antibiotics. They willquestion the methodology of the study.All of this is part of a battle royal being fought in chat rooms and inrallies, much of it beneath the media radar screen. On one side are thepatients and doctors who believe in chronic Lyme and the expensivetreatment of long-term antibiotics. On the other: the medicalestablishment which questions the very existence of chronic Lyme and theantibiotic treatment popular among the patients who have managed to getit.As lay journalists, we can't hope to mediate the dispute or pretend toknow where the truth really lies. So, we've asked the former editor ofthe New England Journal of Medicine, Dr. Marcia Angell and the head of theWhite House Commission on Complementary and Alternative Medicine to helpus frame the larger questions. You don't need to have Lyme disease andknow anybody with it to appreciate tonight's discussion. When you askyour doctor for help for your suffering, what should you expect?Thursday, June 21, 2001Richard HarrisSenior ProducerNIGHTLINE Offices Washington, D.C.*-----------------------------------------Then, whoops sorry...we found a story we'd rather do instead...*-----------------------------------------This is one of those stories that we debated for a while. As you know fromthe earlier email, we had planned to air a broadcast on the controversyover the treatment of Lyme disease, and the issue of who determines whatthe right kind of treatment is, the patients or the medical community. Ourplan now is to air that program next Tuesday. We're sorry to disappointthose of you who have been waiting patiently for that broadcast to air.*-----------------------------------------So on "next Tuesday" 06/26/2001, let's see what the excuse is for not airing the story.ABC is Mickey Mouse


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Thank goodness for the few good doctors who are willing to take the chance and help their patients get better. I know 2 people who contacted Lyme disease and saw how it has affected their lives. One is a young man of 30 he contacted the disease at 26. He has made somewhat of a recovery, but will never be the same. He has lost about 50 pounds and walks hunched over. The other gentleman became quite ill and it took almost a year to diagnose him. He has made a miraculous recovery and is doing very well today. I will try to remember to watch the show next Tuesday. Thanks.


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Hey Nik,Thanks again







I am forwarding another note--seems Dr. B won his case. Has his licsense back.I waited up last night and was soooo upset!Had to do the post partum thing.Debbie


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

The pope visits the Ukraine and pre-empts Lyme story....A note on our broadcast on Lyme disease. For those of you waiting for thisprogram, I'm sure you're getting a little frustrated. It was supposed togo tonight, but if we don't run our broadcast on the Pope's trip, it willbe too late. Right now, the Lyme disease story is scheduled for Thursday.Tomorrow night is the NBA draft. And many of the top picks are expected tobe coming straight out of high school. We've been following a number ofthem for the last week or so, and we'll see how they do tomorrow night. Wehope you'll join us.*------------------------------Is any else starting to think we will *never see the lyme story*This is so weird....


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

Thursday, June 28, 2001 - Update to Nightline*One final note, and it seems like this happens every time. We still havethe broadcast that was scheduled on the controversy over Lyme disease andthe ways to treat it. Our original plan was to air that tonight.Obviously, it will have to be postponed until next week, and we will putit on the air as soon as possible. For those of you who have been waitingfor this, thank you for your patience.*-------------------------------------Leroy SieversExecutive ProducerNightline OfficesWashington, D.C.-----------If you have questions or comments regarding this message or a recent"Nightline" broadcast, please do not hit reply; simply click on this linkto send your message directly to the "Nightline" staff: http://abcnews.go.com/sections/nightline/N...email_form.html Or log on to the new "Nightline" Message Board: http://boards.go.com/cgi/abcnews/request.d...&room=nightline Chat with "Nightline" guests and find articles, transcripts and videoexcerpts on our Web site at: http://abcnews.go.com/Sections/Nightline/ *****************************************Please visit Nightline msg board and complain for *all* of the people with Lyme Disease who are so looking forward to this story. Ask just *who* is surpressing this story.


----------

